# Landed 10 Saturday.



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Fished a 2 acre pond today from noon-530. I landed 10 and probably lost 6 more. This being only my 2nd trip of the year meant i was rusty on the hook sets. Mostly over 12" biggest around 2lbs. No pigs sadly. 

The water was uncharacteristically super clear. Could see bottom in 6' of water. It was overcast early and it was slow till the sun started shining and i got on the right pattern. Black 1/4oz Strike King Bitsy Bug in all black with oversized Zoom chunk trailer in all black when overcast and with blue flake in sunshine. Super slow drag with 2" hops was the ticket. I got em all on those except one on green pumpkin Senko wacky rigged and one on Big Joshy white swim with silver blade added.

I don't know water temp but it was Delaware county. Since their mouths were very red Im assuming the water temp is mid 40's. No beds yet or weeds. Got most in open deep water or super shallow less than 1' deep fishing in trash like tires and a sunken fridge. 

With nothing but warm weather in the forecast it should do nothing but improve from here till late May in my neck of the woods. 

Good luck!


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice. I've not had much luck for largemouth yet this year. Only have one so far but do have few whites and a muskie on my caught list for 2013 so far. Crossing my fingers for good bass outing tomorrow.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job Pigsticker. It's good to get out isn't it? It's been a long Winter.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch. That first hook up has to feel good no matter what the size.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Grats on the weight loss man! Congrats on the fish as well. That first one sure feels good don't it! Too bad it took me like 5 trips to catch my first fish this year ha. Oh well, finally got the skunk off. Good luck this year.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks to all on the kind words about the weight loss firstly.

Went to a different 2 acre pond in super windy Plain City from 5-7 tonight landed 3 dinks. All they wanted was Big Joshy swim white with spinner attached. No dice jiggin, wormin or crankin.


----------

